
What is your preffered IP subnet for your home lan, and why? - AdamKlob
What is your preffered IP subnet for your home lan, and why?<p>I use 192.168.0.x, just bacause ;) Recently I had some problems with that (IP conflict between some dumb devices), so I&#x27;m asking if there are better options.
======
svennek
Usually, 192.168.y.x/24 where y is the birthyear of the oldest person living
there at the time of the install (so no renumbering)...

I.e. my network is 192.168.79.0/24, my parents is 192.168.48.0/24, my brothers
is 192.168.82.0/24...

That lowers the risk of ip-net-conflicts between family members (that
sometimes want a vpn between them)

~~~
svennek
Oh, and it makes it easy to remember the subnet

------
fulafel
The globally addressable addresses that my ISP doles out. Because NAT breaks
so many things and firewalling is much better done on the endpoints. (And I'm
not going to put crappy consumer electronics on my network since they would be
big liabilities behind NAT as well)

------
vatourni
I use 192.168.0.x for things like router, etc ... and 192.168.1.x for my
computers, phone it's easier this way to remember what is what

